# Can you do DEIVF if you are going through the menopause?



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi All,
This feels like a dull question (and maybe not in the right place)...but if you have started/going through the menopause can you still go through IVF using Donor eggs? My AMH was 3.5 (15mths ago) and after 2 failed IUI & 2 failed IVFs (2 & 4eggs poor qual) I've been told I'm premenopausal and DE needed for further IVF. This month I've missed a period (-ve HPT) and am guessing this may be the start of the menopause.....so does that mean I couldn't go thro DEIVF? Would my body beable to accept an embryo?
Just a thought I need answered to help me find my next path.
Thanks
DAizymay


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Hun

I know you're only 39 but I've moved your post to Over 40's Board as I think you're most likely to get a good answer to your question there. 

Axx


----------



## beadle1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Daizymay,

Yes, you will still be able to have fertility treatment with a donor egg.  This applies whether you are peri-menopausal, or post-menopausal, as a clinic will use a protocol to build up the lining of your womb etc.  Many women receive treatment in the Uk up to the age of 50.  

Hope this information helps answer your question.

Alice x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Alice...so can you do DEIVF when you're actually going through the menopause? I guess yes then?
(No probs bout moving the post.... will be 40 in two wks ... you know what they say...life begins at 40...that's what i'm hoping anyway!)
DAizymay


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Daizymay 

I was 40 in February so I feel your pain! 

Axxx


----------



## beadle1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Daizymay,

Yes, DEIVF, is when somebody needs a donor egg, or donor sperm and sometimes both in order to conceive.  Have you made any enquiries yet with a fertility clinic?  Try joining the DCN (Donor Conception Network) for more valuable information.

Alice x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Daizymay,


I was diagnosed with premature menopause at 26.  As you can see DE IVF worked for me   .


It would only be a problem if you were trying to use your own eggs.


If you have any questions etc feel free to PM me.


Budgie
x


----------

